# bending a long-gated 90 degree with a hydraulic bender



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

At work we have a Greenlee 881ct Hydraulic 2"-4" bender. We are running 4" Ridgid. And i was wondering if anyone can tell me the calculations i'll need and the bend rad. to make a long-gated 90. Thanks


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

That depends on the radius and how many bends per 90 you want to make.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Maybe an elongated 90? 

I'm not even sure if it's all that practical to segment bend on a cam track bender. Going over this in my head, it would be a real chore on 4" RMC, and would probably take two people to get things all lined up right to get the ram snugged down and take the next shot. If I was to attempt it, I'd probably take it off the stand and do it on the floor to keep the dog-leg out of it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

tkb said:


> That depends on the radius and how many bends per 90 you want to make.


I'd probably take six 15's for easier math, but I'm still trying to picture sliding the pipe forward to get the next bite. I think a guy could do it, but I personally wouldn't want to do it with an audience. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/segmentbends.htm

Read up on that tonight...
Tom'row, fuel up on "Wheaties" and bring a camera.
Post them pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try this.

This may also help.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

is there any reason that you need a sweep 90? i know of some pocos around here that require them for primaries.

if its not speced i would just go with the one shot 90. imo a sweep dosent pull any easier, some guys say they pull harder because there is more surface area to drag.

if your bending alot of them they probably make a shoe and sled for it.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*Segment bending lots of fun*

Well first we bend conduit every day and ive posted some of our work on this site months ago (CONDUIT FROM HELL) look at (TUBINE PLANT JOB ) ? But you are not going to bend a segment long raduis bend with a 881 greenlee bender a sweep or long radi bend is calulated by degs of shots each shot is less than 5 degrees even less than 2 degs example would be travel per shot you must know ram travel on your bender you need a segment bender green sells these also its a center ram shoe looking deal .lots of formulas but you need to learn these dividing the pump or shots by 90 degrees example 50 pumps to make a 90 degree bend the 25 would be a 45 deg , but there is a lot more math and calu than that theres ram travel per shot per conduit length gained & lost gain to make a 90 deg bend or offset of pipe size than you know how far it takes per degree of bend to make a 90 deg bend on what ever pipe size your doing , best thing to do is get the correct bender than pm me and will go into detail. take care best to ya


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you so much on the posts with the elongated (sweep). I will have to read up on the respond posts more later. The 4" RMC is for Fiber and we can can not use LB's.But we can use Factory made SWEEPS,but there on back order. We have 4-4" and 2-3 1/3", 130' is RMC and the rest (about 300') is EMT. FUN. I'll post pictures when i can.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well greenlee has the 884 or the 885 we call them shovel shoes or t bone benders kind of need them , but we use the 881 table bender also its fine for regular bending i like the table best and we also set up the 885 on a table but most guys dont like it when its release time 4 inch rigid gets real heavy looks good in the catalog but its lots of work to bend conduit good luck to ya .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nick said:


> But you are not going to bend a segment long raduis bend with a 881 greenlee bender ...


Pretty much was I figured in my head without really trying it. Segment bending with the "tip" of the bend shoe, as you would have to do with an 881, would be a real trick.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well thats why they make segment shoes you must do shots at less than normally 8 deg or less it really is best. Lots of fun lots of hours of bending but we have a logg book on our job , we keep at work ,deg per inch ram distance and thur the years for our benders at work we dont need calulations unless its a odd offset or a specialty bend so our layouts are fast and accurate someone needs a 67 inch offset or big sweep 90 on 4 inch on and 885 long radi they give us the stub lenght and we allready know how many shots and at what distance between the shots on that bender now mind you each bender is sligthly different so each has its error and we adjust for that even different pipe is a error itself and we now from bending 1000 s of feet of pipe each week which one is bad news and which one is ok at a measurment or angle .There is bad pipe and good pipe ? comments its a art it takes years to learn best to ya


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

This might be a fun task. I'm up for the challange. I'll post pictures when i can,I will be taking pictures with my camera phone.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Nick; it sounds like you guys must have a crew just for bending? Someone doing all the bending and a few guys in the field measuring and installing? Training everyone on the job or in the shop to that degree has to be time consuming, no? That being said I wish I knew a whole lot more about it. A nice rack is something to behold.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> ........ A nice rack is something to behold.


Freud would have a heyday with that one! :yes:


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Nick; it sounds like you guys must have a crew just for bending? 
Well our crews are split up my crew does only distribution meaning service to project all underground or overhead pipe work set gear lay out slabs and equipment for power distibution all electrical rooms yards and mcc gensets ect ect start day to finish day ,all other electrical work is by our companys other electricain crews .We bend all the large conduits on each job this is some pretty large projects 2 years to 3 years . lots of fun we have every bender that greenlee makes and lots of them. When i learned how to bend pipe the man who tought me didnt let me touch the bender for 3 months just watch and keep your mouth shut he said , well i can tell you he works for me now and i still respect his bending expertise . Its mostly common sense and lots of practice looking at layouts & cornation before you start thinking about route before you start thats advise to use wisely and cost effective . Dont tell my boss but i actually have fun at work best to ya


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Try this.
> 
> This may also help.


Oooo! IBEW secrets!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> A nice rack is something to behold.


Why yes, yes it is







.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> Nick; it sounds like you guys must have a crew just for bending? Someone doing all the bending and a few guys in the field measuring and installing? Training everyone on the job or in the shop to that degree has to be time consuming, no? That being said I wish I knew a whole lot more about it. A nice rack is something to behold.


And nice to be the holder of as well as the partner of said holder of the rack. Nothing beats a nice rack. hell a nice rack can throw a 5 right to a 7.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well i like to be the holder RK i knew pipe running and bending would be fun we have one female on our crew guess ill tell her the rack shees working on monday looks good . take care watch the game !:thumbsup:


----------

